# Eastern USA wilderness



## CdCase123 (Apr 25, 2009)

hi. i was wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to good regions east of the Mississippi for camping and wilderness exploring. i am currently in asheville and the smokies out here are treating me well. i am thinking of heading to shenandoah but that seems a little to populated for my liking? I am also looking in to the catskill and adirondack parks, new england stuff to, as long as it not to north and cold. Any area in the vicinity of being somewhat accessible by train would be ideal. any info appreciated thanks.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Apr 25, 2009)

Kentucky is beautiful and pretty laid back. I can reccommend both the 'Land Between the Lakes' (LBL) and the 'Peabody WMA' ( former strip mine, huge, and reclaimed awesomely, very little known, pretty wild.) for good rough camping. bring a water filter to Peabody though as some of the lakes are either orange or yellow (iron & sulfur respectively) from the previous mining.

LBL's north end is right near the town of Eddieville, and the Peabody WMA is pretty easy to get to from the P&L line out of Madisonville. 

Just south of LBL is 'Reelfoot Lake' in Tenn. which is badass too. gorgeous lakes with cypress trees, rough camping, fishing, and all kind of wildlife. 

Let me know if you're coming through and I can get you some more detailed info. and maybe even tourguide ya a bit!


----------

